# Water medicine injection system



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Long story but the short is I just had a expensive vet visit... 

Cow calved a week ago, mamma started showing signs of being sick, got the vet out here and 600$ later he thinks it was a couple things adding up...

Parasite's, tape and some other I can't remember, and I wormed 2 months ago with IVERMAX pour on ( he said pour on's don't work well )

Coccidiosis , I never knew about this one... 

Now I spent more to order stuff for the rest of the herd... 

He said they have seen parasites in cattle this year that haven't been seen around here before, they say it's the wet weather ... 

So for the tape worms, horse wormer is needed, the Coccidiosis is treated through the water they drink... 

So I have 2 watering areas, one is a auto filling station and the other is tanks I fill with a hose.

The 2 tanks is easy, just pour a packet and fill, the hard one is the auto fill trough. 

Question, do any of you use a medicine mixing/injection system on your auto fill tanks ? 

Thanks


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

What were the symptoms? Being just calved my thought goes right to milk fever to start with.

Coccidiosis. Never heard of that related to cows just calves.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Symptoms were very weak, wobbly if she would get up, swollen face, large saggy swollen under the jaw or chin area, droopy ears, seemed like she couldn't drink or eat, high fever of 103, seemed sore if calf tried to nurse... this all came on over night or in a 24hr time... 

He gave her Quest Plus dewormer , Excede injection, Magnalax Bolus , Sustain Bolus... 

He did say Coccidiosis was mostly calves but this year the wetness we have had here and the fact I had most all of them in 1 pen may have made things worse.. 

He told me not to use pore on wormers and said to use "long range " in the spring and something cheaper in the fall, said quest plus, or any horse wormer with "plus" was much better than pore on ivermax...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Also now 24hrs later she seems to almost be back to her old self and feeling better...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I forgot Ketosis as the other aliment for a fresh cow. I would say the the Excede and the pink pills did the trick. I would keep a close eye on her and if you have more of the pink pills continue those.

As for the water system, I am assuming you can't turn off temporarily to treat the water? I have never come across a system in my health catalogs. Then again I'm not looking either.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

SCtrailrider said:


> Long story but the short is I just had a expensive vet visit...
> 
> Cow calved a week ago, mamma started showing signs of being sick, got the vet out here and 600$ later he thinks it was a couple things adding up...
> 
> ...


I use a D14 model Dosatron with pigs. They have smaller ones available. You could maybe rig something up. Chemilizer is another one.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

Baking soda works wonders against coccidiosis. Usually, more than one is infected but I’ve seen it propagate more in the hot summer months where cattle end up drinking from lakes or standing bodies of water.

I haven’t used ivermectin for 8 years now. Started culling cows and keeping the most adapted ones only.


----------

